# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Названы самые востребованные профессии будущего

## Irina

*Названы самые востребованные профессии будущего*

Тем, кто сейчас выбирает будущую профессию, стоит задуматься, какие специальности будут самыми востребованными. Развитие ситуации в мире говорит о том, что в ближайшее десятилетие больше всего будут нужны военные, специалисты по работе с органами власти и сиделки.
Названы самые востребованные профессии будущего
Подписаться на «Новости потребностей»


Мир динамичен, и перемены, которые он переживает, ведут к появлению новых профессий и нарастанию востребованности старых. Главная тенденция последних десятилетий сохранится: все меньше людей будут заняты на производстве, все больше будут работать в сфере услуг. Основываясь на трендах в мировой политике и экономике, Forbes составил рейтинг десяти самых востребованных профессий в ближайшее десятилетие.

Самой нужной профессией в следующие 10 лет станет универсальный солдат. Наступления мира на земле в ближайшее десятилетия не предвидится. Войны приобретут характер точечных операций по «принуждению к миру» и «восстановлению конституционного порядка». Солдаты должны будут, главным образом, бороться с мятежниками и террористами, окопавшимися в глухих районах планеты. Для этого они должны обладать универсальными навыками и быть готовыми к нестандартным задачам.

«Тенденция очень четкая: практически все западные армии начинают ориентироваться на ведение противопартизанской войны, — говорит заведующий аналитическим отделом Института политического и военного анализа Александр Храмчихин. — В отличие от массовых войн прошлого, вооруженные столкновения будут требовать от солдат совсем других компетенций: отличного знания местных условий, психологии местных жителей, умения обходиться без тяжелого вооружения».

Второе место в рейтинге заняла профессия GR-менеджера или специалиста по работе с органами власти. Кризис показал, что без государства современная экономика не может выжить. Глава инвесткомпании PIMCO, управляющий крупнейшим в мире фондом облигаций Билл Гросс считает, что «невидимая рука свободного предпринимательства заменяется видимым кулаком правительства». Рынок лоббистских услуг в Соединенных Штатах вырос за последний год на 10%, сейчас он оценивается в $3,2 млрд. Поэтому компаниям понадобятся люди, которые будут общаться с чиновниками и выбивать преференции. «Специалисты, которые занимаются работой с государственными органами, однозначно будут востребованы», - уверен руководитель Центра по изучению проблем взаимодействия бизнеса и власти Павел Толстых.

Из-за демографических проблем человечества и старения населения, особенно в развитых странах, будут очень востребованы сиделки и геронтологи. «Поскольку будет увеличиваться доля очень старых людей, в возрасте от 80 лет, которым тяжело за собой ухаживать, вырастет спрос на их обслуживание», — говорит Анатолий Вишневский, директор Института демографии Высшей школы экономики. Поэтому эти профессии замыкают тройку самых востребованных профессий будущего.

В будущем энергия, добываемая из возобновляемых источников, вытеснит традиционную углеводородную. Поэтому эксперты в области альтернативной энергетики смогут легко найти применение своим знаниям и умениям.

Но сбрасывать со счетов природные ресурсы нельзя. Так, в ближайшее десятилетие широкую востребованность получат специалисты по ведению бизнеса в Африке, являющейся лакомым кусочком для многих корпораций из-за богатства такими полезными ископаемыми, как бокситы, хромовая руда, кобальт, промышленные алмазы, платиноиды, цирконий.

«Работники пера» (вернее клавиатуры) также не останутся без работы в ближайшие десять лет. Но традиционная журналистика будет все больше уступать место ее новому формату: она будет основана на компиляции уже существующей информации. Поэтому востребованными будут журналисты-агрегаторы, искусно составляющие выжимки из оригинальных текстов, сталкивающие лбами разные позиции и подстрекающие к неожиданным дискуссиям.

Несмотря на большой объем разведанных запасов нефти, добывать ее становится все труднее из-за того, что она порой находится в неблагоприятных регионах. Поэтому специалисты по труднодобываемым запасам нефти будут очень полезны в следующем десятилетии.

Замыкают десятку наиболее востребованных профессий специалист по генной инженерии растений, урбанист и эксперт по абсорбации, национальным и религиозным конфликтам.

----------


## Mouse

Я бы добавил еще одну специальность - психолог/психиатр. Стресс не уменьшается, а наоборот, чем шире шагает прогресс, тем сложней адоптироваться нашему организму, а статистическая информация по заболеванию "души" рисует удручающие перспективы. Хотя врачи нужны были всегда, думаю, это отделение медицины станет более востребованным. 

А еще одну профессию - название еще не придумал, но будет учить мужчин и женщин быть самим собой! Т.к. тенденция к унисексу, по моему мнению, стирает грани между настоящих мужчин-воинов и женщинами-хранительницами очага!)) А для многих женщин рожать детей - на последним месте после диеты, карьеры и т.п. У мужчин аналогично - жуют сопли, ногти красят и проч ерунду. (это более типично для развитых стран) А то вымрут, из-за отсутствия воспроизводства.

----------


## JAHolper

В Беларуси психологи возглавляют списки самых невостребованных специальностей.)
Это типа непозволительная роскошь для нас.)

При нынешних тенденциях развития всюду могут найти работу программисты...

----------


## Mouse

Зато дурки забиты до отказа. Дело не в востребованности, просто на постсоветском пространстве - это воспринимается как клеймо позора! Я как-то проходил медкомиссию, и сидел ждал очереди к весёлому доктору. Насмотрелся на пациентов - одна делала вид, подумав, что и я по "сурьезному" делу, мягко говоря - лицемерила. У советского человека не принято ходить к этому врачу. Если надо - вас они сами найдут, схватят, свяжут и доставят))

----------


## Mouse

Вот покопался в нете, нашел статистику по суициду. 
Причина                                                 Процент 
1. Ишемическая болезнь сердца                12,6
2. Цереброваскулярные заболевания	     9,7
3. Нижние респираторные инфекции          6,8
4. ВИЧ/СПИД	                                          4,9
5. Хронические обструктивные заболевания легких   4,8
6. Желудочно-кишечные заболевания	   3,2
7. Туберкулез	                                  2,7
8. Малярия	                                   2,2
9. Рак трахеи/бронхов/легких	       2,2
10. ДТП	                                         2,1
11. Детские болезни	                    2
12. Случайные травмы	                 1,6
13. Гипертония	                           1,6
14. *Самоубийство*	                  1,5
15. Рак желудка	                   1,5
(уберите случайные смерти (ДТП и т.п. - и суицид как причина - поднимиться в этом чёрном рейтинге)

  □ *Высокий и очень высокий уровень самоубийств* (свыше 20 человек на 100 тыс. населения): 	
  Литва 42
  Белоруссия 37
  Россия 36
  Казахстан  30
  Венгрия  28.5
  Латвия  26
  Украина   25
  Япония  24

  □ Средний уровень самоубийств (от 10 до 20 человек на 100 тысяч населения):	
  Франция 	18 
  Молдова17 
  Китай	14 
  Германия 13 
  Канада 12 
  Австралия  	11.5
  США 11

  □ Низкий уровень самоубийств (до 10 человек в год на 100 тысяч населения):	
  Италия  7 
  Англия  7 
  Израиль 6 
  Греция 3 
  Грузия 2 
  Армения 2 
  Азербайджан  	 1  

([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и др.)

И после этих цифр - у нас эта профессия не востребована. Кстати, много суицидов не регистрируют. Поэтому эти данные преукрашены.

----------


## JAHolper

Просто у нас это сейчас модно.)

----------


## kalita

> Просто у нас это сейчас модно.)


Модно? Тут дело в другом.

Профессии очень даже актуальные на сегодняшний день. Вакансиями сиделка уже сейчас пестрит весь интернет. А с учетом сегодняшних доходов больше одного ребенка - непозволительная роскошь.

----------

